# blood pressure



## Malevolence (Jan 28, 2014)

I am almost 3 weeks in on my test e npp and winni cycle. My bp is 150/90, I figured that was about right. Any thoughts??


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 28, 2014)

Normally around 125/60


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2014)

its high bro try to fix that


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Was this a single reading? BP can vary a lot through the day depending on many factors so unless it's chronically high or elevated over normal I wouldn't worry too much about a single reading. If you're worried keep an eye on it and monitor it more frequently. Low dose daily Cialis can also help drop it several points while giving you great gym pumps and making for a very happy Mr. and Mrs. Malevolence.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 28, 2014)

I am gonna do three readings tomorrow, and I will get back to ya. Thanks


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 28, 2014)

What Doc said.  It can vary a LOT.  I have a monitor at home and I've seen mine move 20 points within 10 minutes.  And like Doc also said, Cialis is a great way to drop it a bit.


----------



## Magical (Jan 28, 2014)

I dropped my bp last cycle with 10mg cialis ed. Shit works great, gives me megaboners too. (Prescribed by Dr Delicious and shit)


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 28, 2014)

Mmmmm mega boners


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 28, 2014)

Try cq-10 also..


----------



## juuced (Jan 28, 2014)

magnesium is good too.  you can find mag suppliments like Calm.  or go natural like almonds,pumpkin seeds, spinich.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 28, 2014)

Malevolence, how old are you?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Was this a single reading? BP can vary a lot through the day depending on many factors so unless it's chronically high or elevated over normal I wouldn't worry too much about a single reading. If you're worried keep an eye on it and monitor it more frequently. Low dose daily Cialis can also help drop it several points while giving you great gym pumps and making for a very happy Mr. and Mrs. Malevolence.



This, mine changed all of the time


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 28, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Malevolence, how old are you?


I am 36 and I am in excellent health. Diet is clean, and my cardio is tip top. I could go run 10 miles right now if I didn't want to burn up so many calories.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 28, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> I am 36 and I am in excellent health. Diet is clean, and my cardio is tip top. I could go run 10 miles right now if I didn't want to burn up so many calories.



I would just watch it like Doc said...... Normal blood pressure for your age is said to be 120 over 80. As we get older the Systolic, will become a little higher.  They used to say it should be 100 plus your age is what would be normal.  But I believe you be a healthy individual while running your cycle, you really aren't that extremly high yet, and we need to see a better track record over the next few days to pinpoint if it is increasing, or was just a fluke check.  Just keep a watchful eye on it.......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Another factor to consider is if your AI dosing is sufficient or not. Do you plan on doing blood work soon to check everything?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 29, 2014)

Just want to give you props on being concerned about your bp male....so many guys dont recognize the importance of keeping your bp normal...I have many friends that have had organ damage due to high bp while on a cycle and they didnt even know it because they never checked....its not like it happens overnight, it takes a bit of high bp to cause damage. High bp also can cause strokes and is very bad on your whole cardiovascular system. Checking your bp 3-4 times a day is a more accurate way of determining your average bp.

Also....good advice doc, I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Just want to give you props on being concerned about your bp male....so many guys dont recognize the importance of keeping your bp normal...I have many friends that have had organ damage due to high bp while on a cycle and they didnt even know it because they never checked....its not like it happens overnight, it takes a bit of high bp to cause damage. High bp also can cause strokes and is very bad on your whole cardiovascular system. Checking your bp 3-4 times a day is a more accurate way of determining your average bp.
> 
> Also....good advice doc, I couldn't have said it better.



I agree with you, we always say get blood work and skip over the heck your BP, HR, and other vitals. No reason to skip over these things as they're easily checked and extremely important.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been doing a couple tests a day and I have been bouncing around 130/70-142-78 so I think I am doing ok but I am gonna keep an eye on it throughout my cycle.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your input.


----------



## Night_Wing (Feb 7, 2014)

You should get you a bottle of Niacin (B3) and Red Yeast Rice, My last run my BP got a little elevated. I took Niacin (600mg) and Red Yeast Rice (600mg) ED throughout my cycle and it helped to keep my BP around 120/80 area. They're pretty cheap and all natural so give it a shot bro!


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 7, 2014)

I know that Cialis definitely helped my blood pressure.  Brought it down by 10 points by just taking 10mg every day.  As mentioned, Red Yeast Rice is good too.


----------



## meat (Feb 12, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Try cq-10 also..



Yes, Coq-10 makes a difference for me.


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 12, 2014)

If your hematocrit , rbc and estro is in check you should be fine don't quote me on this errbody different


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> If your hematocrit , rbc and estro is in check you should be fine don't quote me on this errbody different



You could still have BP issues even if those are in check bc they don't address the most common problem, arterial volume.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm on Lisinopril for mine.

Was consistently ~160/120.


----------



## don draco (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a helpful thread. Everybody else here has given some great feedback & suggestions.  Personally, cutting my sodium intake has helped my BP tremendously. I've stopped salting everything. I get my sodium solely from trace sources.  I don't really care about how my food tastes, so it doesn't bother me.  

Good on you for being conscious of your BP though, mal.. as Cobra said, many guys don't pay enough attention to it until it's too late.


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 12, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You could still have BP issues even if those are in check bc they don't address the most common problem, arterial volume.






doc your truly an asset to this board. Don't know WTH is arterial volume and how its affected by aas. I would love to hear more about it. Don't mean to carjack the thread.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 12, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> doc your truly an asset to this board. Don't know WTH is arterial volume and how its affected by aas. I would love to hear more about it. Don't mean to carjack the thread.



Told Doc I was glad there's another nerd here.

Basically arterial volume is increased due to RBC count; this can be bad for normal EABV values (since the ratio gets screwed with a RBC increase).


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> doc your truly an asset to this board. Don't know WTH is arterial volume and how its affected by aas. I would love to hear more about it. Don't mean to carjack the thread.



Hero, BP is a function of the volume blood you have that's being pushed through the blood vessels and the size of your blood vessels. You could donate blood to reduce BP but it's temporary since as soon as you rehydrate total blood volume climbs up to balance out. So it's an ineffective way of treating BP in the long run. The other option is to increase the volume of blood that can pass through your veins such as with a vasodilator. Cialis, Viagra, lisinopril, etc are all vasodilators which ease the pressure on blood vessels allowing them to loosen and more blood to flow through or the same amount of blood but at a reduced pressure. 

Imagine thing to push a golf ball through a garden hose. It's going to be a bitch to get through but by increasing the diameter of the hose the ball will go through much easier. 

I'm just happy to be a part of the forum bro. Lots of wonderful guys here that deserve much more credit than I. Hanks for the kind words my friend


----------

